# Maintenance for color-treated/ chemically-treated hair



## jasper17 (Apr 3, 2005)

I finally broke down and got some highlights this weekend and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on a good shampoo that will help keep the colors bright and hair nice and soft and maybe also has sublock built in.

I bought Paul Mitchell Color Care shampoo and conditioner and it makes my hair feel...  heavy, for lack of a better description.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi!

I totallly love the TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Shampoo and Conditioner! Especially the shampoo is very productively, I use mine for about 6 months right now!
You can add the Smooth & Shine afterwards to protect your hair from heat damages which are caused by a blow dryer or a straightening iron!

The shampoo costs $9.95, the conditioner and the Smooth & Shine $12.95 each.

Most of the times TIGI offers specials. Right now its Haute Stuff with the shampoo and conditioner for $12.95!

Go and check it out on: http://www.tigihaircare.com/us/whatsnew/


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 3, 2005)

That's the other brand the colorist recommended - I'll have to check it out - thanks!


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

And it smells adorable...like berries....Mhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hi!

I totallly love the TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Shampoo and Conditioner! Especially the shampoo is very productively, I use mine for about 6 months right now!
You can add the Smooth & Shine afterwards to protect your hair from heat damages which are caused by a blow dryer or a straightening iron!

The shampoo costs $9.95, the conditioner and the Smooth & Shine $12.95 each.

Most of the times TIGI offers specials. Right now its Haute Stuff with the shampoo and conditioner for $12.95!

Go and check it out on: http://www.tigihaircare.com/us/whatsnew/_

 
I'm with her on this but I use TIGI's bedhead line. I have dark hair and I dye it a dark burgundy color and I use the "Dumb Blonde" line and it has saved my poor hair from ruin. Smells like fruit punch.


----------



## user2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I also looove Small Talk! Its like a 3 in 1 product: Thickener, Styler and Vitalizer!
And Ego Boost, the leave in conditioner!
Thats my second obsession besides MAC!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

quotes glittergoddess27:
"I'm with her on this but I use TIGI's bedhead line. I have dark hair and I dye it a dark burgundy color and I use the "Dumb Blonde" line and it has saved my poor hair from ruin. Smells like fruit punch."

so true! i love dumb blonde! it does smell yummy! i've used that too in my highlighted hair..


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 12, 2005)

I use Tigi products, Bed head moisture manic shampoo and Catwalk fashionista conditioner. Hope this helps.


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok, so next shampoo go-round, it's going to be Tigi something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This Paul Mitchell stuff seems to get heavier and heavier and the conditioner clogs my shower drain!


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Go and get Catwalk Fashionista!

And if you don't like it, I'll take it


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_Ok, so next shampoo go-round, it's going to be Tigi something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This Paul Mitchell stuff seems to get heavier and heavier and the conditioner clogs my shower drain!_

 

 i used paul mitchell too. it smells great. but it feels really heavy and it clogged my drain up too and left nasssty residue on my shower. i use TiGI Bed head dumb blonde for my highlighted hair. it smells a little like rotten grapefruits but its tolerable and it makes my hair feel fanstastic. Also you might want to try a little leave in , i recommend Potion 9 by sebastian. or anti snap by redken which is what i am currently using. it only takes a little bit. dont use a lot or your hair will get crusty in spots.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

I recommend the new Matrix colour protect line.  I have blonde highlights and this stuff keeps the colour true without weighing down my hair.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

I use Matrix products as well. The color care in the purple bottle works really well along with Biolage by Matrix for color treated hair.


----------



## allie02044 (May 8, 2005)

i use redken's color stuff.  works AWESOME.  tigi doesnt do it for me. they seem to be more about the packaging than the products.


----------



## allie02044 (May 8, 2005)

i use redken's color stuff.  works AWESOME.  tigi doesnt do it for me. they seem to be more about the packaging than the products.


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2005)

I used Bed Head s/c for a long time when I finally realized that it was stripping the protein from my hair and not moisturizing it enough. I had to find something else to love and now I'm using Redken Color Extend which I'm happy with.


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

I use Catwalk oatmeal and honey shampoo and conditioner.  It helps moisturize my hair some, but not as much as I'd like...


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

I love Goldwell Products but I also love kerastase. It could very well be the BEST stuff I have ever put in my hair. and it keeps my blondes shiny and shimmery. I love the reflection line for my color, but I play water polo so I am in the sun TONS, too much really, and the apres-soleil line is amazing.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_I finally broke down and got some highlights this weekend and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on a good shampoo that will help keep the colors bright and hair nice and soft and maybe also has sublock built in.

I bought Paul Mitchell Color Care shampoo and conditioner and it makes my hair feel...  heavy, for lack of a better description.

Any thoughts?

Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's on the expensive side but well worth it.

If you have straight hair, Sleek by Matrix

If you have curly hair, Curl by Matrix

Shampoo and Conditioner

Also will want to get a Color Rinse -- which is sort of like a conditioner in the color of your highlights or hair color -- it's by Farouk and works wonders.  Park of Biosilk Line...

So Shampoo, Conditioner, Color Rinse

Come out of the shower after a hair wash and apply Biosilk by Farouk to damp hair

Then do whatever you normally do to it.

I wash mine ever other to two days and do this...

I also comb my hair ou while conditioner is in it. Then when I apply that Color Rinse, I leave it in, and shave my legs or whatever, then rinse it out like a second conditioner

My hair, is thick, curly/wavy, frizzy and layered!!! It's quite a task to take care of...but it's well worth it for me because I LOVE my hair


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_I use Matrix products as well. The color care in the purple bottle works really well along with Biolage by Matrix for color treated hair._

 
Yeppers Matrix & Farouk systems all the way for me!


----------



## anuy (Aug 6, 2005)

i ALWAYS dye my hair and it was literally fried. i got a conditioning product called 'reconstruction'. most lines have it but i've found that my favorite brands for reconstruction is either 911 or ENJOY. it's a great deep conditioning system that works with any color treatment shampoos/conditioners. you leave it in for 3 minutes after and your hair will feel as good as new!


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

*Pureology all the way!!!*

Pureology is the only product that I have found that is 100% phenomenal.  It is sulfate free so it will not strip the color out of your hair like other products.  I have reds in my hair and I have had a hell o f a time keeping them in - Pureology is the only thing that worked.  It is currently 25% off at Planet Beauty.  A bit expensive but well worth it - very little amount needed - it will go a long way.  Multuple versions depending on what you want - but the brand is amazing!!!


----------

